# HILFE: Avatar Blu-ray spielt nur ein kurzes Intro (PowerDVD 9 Ultra)



## DaxTrose (23. April 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich habe heute meine Blu-ray von Avatar bekommen und gleich mal in mein LG Laufwerk gelegt. Leider spielt der PowerDVD 9 immer nur ein Intro von etwa einer Minute ab und wiederholt es dann. Ins Menü komme ich nicht und kann auch nichts weiter machen. 
Hat jemand eine Idee oder vielleicht das selbe Problem? Andere Blu-ray Filme laufen einwandfrei!


----------



## DrSin (23. April 2010)

Ich würde dann mal vermuten das entweder eine neue FW fällig ist oder ein Update von PowerDVD - bestimmt wieder ein neuer Kopierschutz, wäre ja nicht das erste mal.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. April 2010)

Die Version von PowerDVD 9 und Firmware vom LG sind die aktuellsten. Wenn es bei anderen Leuten auf PowerDVD laufen würde, könnte ich die Fehlersuche etwas einschränken, aber so kann es alles sein. 
Warum wird man als ehrlicher Käufer immer wieder bestraft?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. April 2010)

Hallo,

laut areadvd.de haben einige Hersteller von Bluray-Playern vor einigen Tagen ein Firmware Update extra nur aufgrund des neuen Kopierschutzes (BD+) von Avatar heraus gebracht. Es kann also gut sein, dass PowerDVD 9 mit diesem neuen Riegel, der einem vorgeschoben wurde, gar nicht zurecht kommt.

Tut mir leid, aber das ist alles, womit ich dir helfen kann.

Beste Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## DrSin (23. April 2010)

Es wird laut LG eine neue Firmware nötig sein, aber mit einem gewissen Programm mit dem Fuchs kann der ehrlich Käufer sich helfen.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. April 2010)

Der Fuchs hat auch nicht geholfen! 
*ABER:* Wenn man während des "Intros" die Enter-Taste drückt, spring der Player zum Filmanfang und man kann den Film gucken.
Allerdings finde ich es sehr schade (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken), dass ich den ganzen Nachmittag damit verbracht habe, die Blu-ray zum laufen zu bekommen!
Vielen Dank Wannensprinter und DrSin. Ihr habt mir trotzdem sehr geholfen.


----------



## kreids (23. April 2010)

ich hatte auch das problem,neue FW hat aber geholfen!!
das seltsame bei mir war nur das ich die neue FW selber aufspielen musste.mein BlueRay Player hat ein netzwerk anschluss und ist damit immer am internet angeschlossen und hat vorher jedes update selber gemacht.das ist ja auch der sinn vom netzwerk anschluss am player,und um die neuen filme von der vorschau immer aktuell zu halten.coole sache.

mfg


----------



## DaxTrose (23. April 2010)

Ich warte auch noch auf eine neue Firmware für meinen LG GGC-H20L. Die aktuelle ist 1.03 und schon etwa zwei Jahre alt.


----------



## DrSin (24. April 2010)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf eine neue Firmware für meinen LG GGC-H20L. Die aktuelle ist 1.03 und schon etwa zwei Jahre alt.


Mir gehts genauso, hab das selbe Laufwerk -.-
Allerdings hatte bei mir der Fuchs geholfen


----------



## feivel (24. April 2010)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf eine neue Firmware für meinen LG GGC-H20L. Die aktuelle ist 1.03 und schon etwa zwei Jahre alt.



da gabs doch erst eine neuere firmware ???
mir hat das lg autofirmware update letztens eine draufgespielt.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. April 2010)

Welche Version hast Du denn feivel und wo bekomme ich diese?


----------



## affli (28. Juni 2010)

hat sich das problem bei dir erledigt dax?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...106720-avatar-will-und-will-nicht-laufen.html


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Juni 2010)

Hi affli, ich hätte die ganze Geschichte schon fast vergessen, da ich von der Blu-ray (nicht vom Film) sehr enttäuscht bin. Aber, und jetzt kommt's: Ich habe es noch mal mit meinem PowerDVD 9 Ultra Player ausprobiert. Mit dem hatte ich ja Probleme und konnte die Blu-ray nicht, bzw. nur abspielen, wenn ich während des Intros die Entertaste drückte. Der Film läuft jetzt einwandfrei und mit Menü. Das einzige, was sich geändert hat ist mein Monitor. Ich habe mir einen 24" Samsung gekauft (B2430). Vorher hatte ich den SyncMaster 226CW. Allerdings habe ich versucht, den Film auch auf meinem 46" Samsung UE-46B 6000 abzuspielen. Das hat auch nicht funktioniert. Allerdings war der 22" immer mit angeschlossen. Ist schon komisch!


----------

